# IE Startparameter



## Wolfsbein (8. August 2003)

Hallo 
ich muss eine HTML-CD erstellen, die ein Programm enthält, um den IE im Vollbildmodus und ohne alle Knöpfe/Schaltflächen starten lässt. Ich hoffe dass man dem IE dazu die Parameter übergenen kann. Also z.B. explorer.exe -fullscreen -datei.htm. Geht das und wenn ja wie? Danke.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. August 2003)

Hat mich mit Hilfe der Google-Suche eine Minute gekostet, das rauszufinden 


```
iexplore -k url
```


----------



## Wolfsbein (9. August 2003)

Danke du hast natürlich recht. Ich war nur so dumm und habe nicht nach iexplore sondern nach explorer.exe gesucht .
Aber jetzt noch was anderes. Wenn ich dazu eine Batchdatei oder auch ein VB-Programm dazu schreibe, dann muss ich den Pfad auf jeden Fall absolut angeben, weil iexplore.exe nicht in den Umgebungsvariablen enthalten ist. Gibt es evtl. noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------

